# Nixon Unit Watch



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

I needed a beater watch for work so i just picked this Nixon watch up on Saturday and even though I'm not used to these type of watches, I must say that this is one sweet looking watch. I really like the ability to swap out straps and also have enough clearance for thicker straps. Here's the Unit with a crown and buckle
Bond and also with a Horween Shell Cordovan Zulu strap.

















Forum Runner App


----------



## Diego161080 (Sep 22, 2012)

Super nice watch and a cool brand


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks. I saw an image on this forum and someone had one with a all black Zulu strap and that pretty much did it for me. Wanted something basic tactical looking to use as a beater.

Forum Runner App


----------



## Diego161080 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah all black strap would be even nicer if you ask me


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

cool band and diesel, never seen this particular model.


----------



## tomjoad (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks good. I was thinking about these, but I heard they were 45mm+ without the lugs. Wouldn't fit on my wrist. Such a shame.


----------



## nectarios73 (Jul 26, 2010)

nice watch.congrats.thanx for sharing


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

late to the party but there is a 40mm version - "The Unit 40"


----------



## Peter75 (Sep 19, 2013)

Guarionex said:


> I needed a beater watch for work so i just picked this Nixon watch up on Saturday and even though I'm not used to these type of watches, I must say that this is one sweet looking watch. I really like the ability to swap out straps and also have enough clearance for thicker straps. Here's the Unit with a crown and buckle
> Bond and also with a Horween Shell Cordovan Zulu strap.
> 
> Hey man! this watch is nice, but too simple.
> ...


----------



## timeizzzmoney (Jun 3, 2014)

a little late to this conversation, but can anyone comment on the Nixon's shock resistance compared to G-shocks'? I am considering the Unit, but if it does not hold up as well compared to my 6900, the looks will not win over the function for me.


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

I like nixon, in general. I have The October, like it alot.


----------



## sinetiq (Nov 13, 2012)

a little late to this conversation too ahaha but Nixon's are very strong too. I wear both brands for years and the The Unit is not something you can damage just by wearing it. Maybe the plastic of the GShocks is harder... It's a draw for me


----------



## Konliner (Oct 8, 2016)

Looks hip and cool.


----------

